# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  سيارات موديللات 2007

## a_leader

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته[/GRADE]



2007 Hummer H3x

----------


## a_leader

2007 Cadillac Escalade EXT

----------


## a_leader

mazda cx-7

----------


## a_leader

2007 Chevy Avalanche LTZ

----------


## a_leader

CENTER]

2008 Lexus LS Hybrid 























[/CENTER]

----------


## a_leader

2007 Pontiac G6 GXT Show Car

----------


## a_leader

2007 Jeep Compass

----------


## a_leader

2007 Opel GT

----------


## a_leader

2007 Audi Q7 hybrid

----------


## a_leader

Pegiuot 4002 The Miracle

----------


## a_leader

2007 Hyundai Entourage

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا على الموضوع يا استاذ محمد مجهود جميل جدا
مع فائق تقديرى

----------


## a_leader

2007 Mercedes S Clas

----------


## a_leader

> شكرا على الموضوع يا استاذ محمد مجهود جميل جدا
> مع فائق تقديرى


العفو اخى العزيز زيزو
ربنا يبارك فيك
و كل سنة و انت طيب ,,

----------


## a_leader

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]مرسيدس 2007[/grade]

1) 

2) 

3) 


4)

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Acura MDX*

















* و الى لقاء اخر باذن الله مع رائعة اخرى ,,,*

----------


## أم أحمد

الله حلوة العربيات
دي هدايا العيد بقي ولا ايه
لو كده مستنية واحد اوبل بقي
كل الشكر لك محمد
وكل عام وانت بكل الخير

----------


## a_leader

[frame="2 80"]


> الله حلوة العربيات
> دي هدايا العيد بقي ولا ايه
> لو كده مستنية واحد اوبل بقي
> كل الشكر لك محمد
> وكل عام وانت بكل الخير


[/frame]

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و كل عام و انت و الاسرة الكريمة بخير
اعاد الله عليكم العيد باليمن و البركات
و آدى هدية العيد يا ستى



و صوم مقبول باذن الله ,,,

----------


## ميمو المصرى

روعة الموديلات دى يا أستاذ محمد
تسلم الايادى بحق
مجهود تشكرجدا عليه
فى رعاية الله

----------


## Hesham Nassar

كوبيه جديد جاكوار 2007 

قام المسؤولون بشركة "جاكوار " لصناعة السيارات الفخمة بالكشف عن التفاصيل بالموديل الجديد من طراز "إكس كيه أر " الكوبيه 2007.




قام المسؤولون بشركة "جاكوار " البريطانية لصناعة السيارات الفخمة بالكشف عن التفاصيل الخاصة بالموديل الجديد من طراز "إكس كيه أر " الكوبيه و الذي يتوافر منه أيضاً طراز بسقف متحرك و الذي تعتزم الشركة طرحه في الأسواق في شهر ديسمبر من عام 2007. 

و قد أوضحت مجلة "أوتووييك " الأمريكية المتخصصة في عالم السيارات أن هيكل هذا الموديل- و الذي يعتبرنسخة مطورة من الموديل الحالى من "إكس كيه" -المصنوع بالكامل من الألومنيوم و الوزن الخفيف للسيارة و الذي يصل إلى 3671 رطل يساهما و بشكل كبير في إنطلاق السيارة بسرعة كبيرة. 

و للحديث عن البطاقة الفنية لهذه السيارة فقد قامت "جاكوار " بتزويد "إكس كيه أر " الكوبيه أو طراز السقف متحرك بمحرك سوبر تشارجر المجهز بثماني إسطوانات على شكل حرف V و الذي تصل سعته اللترية إلى 4200 سي سي و يستطيع هذا المحرك أن يولد قوى تصل إلى 420 حصان و عزم دوران قدره 413 رطل / قدم و قد زود هذا المحرك بنظام دفع خلفي و بعلبة تروس أتوماتيكية مجهزة بست سرعات بالإضافة إلى غطاء لفتحتي إدخال الهواء و صمام ضبط التوقيت المتغير بصورة مستمرة مع ربطه بدواسة لتغيير نقل السرعات بصورة آلية. و يمكن هذا المحرك القوي السيارة من الوصول إلى سرعة 62 ميل / ساعة في زمن قدره 4.9 ثانية. 



و أثناء تصميم هذا الموديل ؛ قام مهنسي الشركة بمراعاة تحديث نظام التعليق و شاسيه السيارة بغرض توفير أكبر فدر من الثبات أثناء السير على الطرق بسرعات عالية و يتم إعتماد هذه الأنظمة الجديدة بعد الكشف عليها داخل الشركة بإستخدام أنظمة تكنولوجيا التعليق الفعلة و التي تعمل بالكمبيوتر و أنظمة مراقبة الثبات و التحكم في السحب. 

و من بين الأشياء الجديدة التي أدخلت على هذا الموديل توفير نوعين من اإطارات للسيارة الأول بقطر يصل إلى 19 بوصة أما الثاني فيصل قطره إلى 20 بوصة ؛ كما زودت بقرص مكابح أمامية أكبر مع تزويدها بأنظمة توزيع قوى المكابح الإليكتروني و، و دعم المكابح " و مكابح الركن الإلكترونية من أجل تقليل المسافة التي تقطعها السيارة للوقوف .

ولا تقتصر الزيادات على هذا فحسب ؛ بل زودت السيارة أيضاً بشبكة أمامية ذات شكل رياضي أكثر، مصد أمامي أكثر جاذبية ،و غطاء لفتحة التهوية، و أنبوبتين مزدوجيتن لإخراج العادم و فتحات تهوية قوى جانبية تحمل شكل الألومنيوم، و جهاز لقياس سرعة دوران المحرك، و جهاز لقياس سمك الفرامل، و مساند للرأس، و مؤخرة خلفية متحولة .

أما المقصورة الداخلية للسيارة فهي مصنوعة بالكامل من الألومنيوم و مجهزة بمقاعد رياضية فريدة من نوعها مزودة بمساند للرأس كما أنها مزودة بخاصية فتح و إغلاق الأبواب بدون مفتاح و خاصية تشغيل السيارة بنظام الريموت كنترول و الذي يعمل بدون إستخدام مفاتيح و تزويدها بخاصية إنرة قوي لعدادت القراءة في اللوحة الأمامية للسيارة.











 ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

كوبيه جديد جاكوار 2007 

قام المسؤولون بشركة "جاكوار " لصناعة السيارات الفخمة بالكشف عن التفاصيل بالموديل الجديد من طراز "إكس كيه أر " الكوبيه 2007.




قام المسؤولون بشركة "جاكوار " البريطانية لصناعة السيارات الفخمة بالكشف عن التفاصيل الخاصة بالموديل الجديد من طراز "إكس كيه أر " الكوبيه و الذي يتوافر منه أيضاً طراز بسقف متحرك و الذي تعتزم الشركة طرحه في الأسواق في شهر ديسمبر من عام 2007. 

و قد أوضحت مجلة "أوتووييك " الأمريكية المتخصصة في عالم السيارات أن هيكل هذا الموديل- و الذي يعتبرنسخة مطورة من الموديل الحالى من "إكس كيه" -المصنوع بالكامل من الألومنيوم و الوزن الخفيف للسيارة و الذي يصل إلى 3671 رطل يساهما و بشكل كبير في إنطلاق السيارة بسرعة كبيرة. 

و للحديث عن البطاقة الفنية لهذه السيارة فقد قامت "جاكوار " بتزويد "إكس كيه أر " الكوبيه أو طراز السقف متحرك بمحرك سوبر تشارجر المجهز بثماني إسطوانات على شكل حرف V و الذي تصل سعته اللترية إلى 4200 سي سي و يستطيع هذا المحرك أن يولد قوى تصل إلى 420 حصان و عزم دوران قدره 413 رطل / قدم و قد زود هذا المحرك بنظام دفع خلفي و بعلبة تروس أتوماتيكية مجهزة بست سرعات بالإضافة إلى غطاء لفتحتي إدخال الهواء و صمام ضبط التوقيت المتغير بصورة مستمرة مع ربطه بدواسة لتغيير نقل السرعات بصورة آلية. و يمكن هذا المحرك القوي السيارة من الوصول إلى سرعة 62 ميل / ساعة في زمن قدره 4.9 ثانية. 



و أثناء تصميم هذا الموديل ؛ قام مهنسي الشركة بمراعاة تحديث نظام التعليق و شاسيه السيارة بغرض توفير أكبر فدر من الثبات أثناء السير على الطرق بسرعات عالية و يتم إعتماد هذه الأنظمة الجديدة بعد الكشف عليها داخل الشركة بإستخدام أنظمة تكنولوجيا التعليق الفعلة و التي تعمل بالكمبيوتر و أنظمة مراقبة الثبات و التحكم في السحب. 

و من بين الأشياء الجديدة التي أدخلت على هذا الموديل توفير نوعين من اإطارات للسيارة الأول بقطر يصل إلى 19 بوصة أما الثاني فيصل قطره إلى 20 بوصة ؛ كما زودت بقرص مكابح أمامية أكبر مع تزويدها بأنظمة توزيع قوى المكابح الإليكتروني و، و دعم المكابح " و مكابح الركن الإلكترونية من أجل تقليل المسافة التي تقطعها السيارة للوقوف .

ولا تقتصر الزيادات على هذا فحسب ؛ بل زودت السيارة أيضاً بشبكة أمامية ذات شكل رياضي أكثر، مصد أمامي أكثر جاذبية ،و غطاء لفتحة التهوية، و أنبوبتين مزدوجيتن لإخراج العادم و فتحات تهوية قوى جانبية تحمل شكل الألومنيوم، و جهاز لقياس سرعة دوران المحرك، و جهاز لقياس سمك الفرامل، و مساند للرأس، و مؤخرة خلفية متحولة .

أما المقصورة الداخلية للسيارة فهي مصنوعة بالكامل من الألومنيوم و مجهزة بمقاعد رياضية فريدة من نوعها مزودة بمساند للرأس كما أنها مزودة بخاصية فتح و إغلاق الأبواب بدون مفتاح و خاصية تشغيل السيارة بنظام الريموت كنترول و الذي يعمل بدون إستخدام مفاتيح و تزويدها بخاصية إنرة قوي لعدادت القراءة في اللوحة الأمامية للسيارة.











 ::

----------


## a_leader

> روعة الموديلات دى يا أستاذ محمد
> تسلم الايادى بحق
> مجهود تشكرجدا عليه
> فى رعاية الله


الله يسلمك اخى العزيز ميمو
و كل سنة و انت طيب
جزاك الله كل خير ,,

----------


## a_leader

الف شكر اخى هشام نصار على الاضافة الجميلة ,,,

----------


## saladino

شوية جامديييييين جدا
شكرا على الموضوع والمجهود

----------


## a_leader

> شوية جامديييييين جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع والمجهود


العفو يا باشا
نورت الموضوع بوجودك

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Chevrolet Aveo*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Nissan Altima*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 BMW 550i*

----------


## a_leader

2007 Acura MDX

----------


## a_leader

2007 Audi RS4

----------


## a_leader

2007 Jeep Wrangler

----------


## a_leader

2007 Jeep Wrangler

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Chevy Suburban LTZ*

ده اسم العربية اللى فوق لانى كتبت اسمها غلط

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Cadillac XLR-V*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Chrysler Aspen*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Dodge Caliber*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Cadillac Escalade EXT*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Ford Edge CUV*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Ford Expedition*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Lincoln MKX CUV*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Honda Fit*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Hyundai Santa Fe*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Lincoln MKZ

*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Nissan Quest*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسمحلي يا ليدر أشارك بالعربية دي أصلي كنت بلف ولقيت دي قدامي  :: 

*2007 Caparo T1* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:.../26/467828.jpg

----------


## بنت شهريار

عقدتنا ياليدرررررررررررر
اركب بتاعتنا ازاى دلوقتى
هاااااااااااااايل
تسلم ايدك
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## a_leader

> تسمحلي يا ليدر أشارك بالعربية دي أصلي كنت بلف ولقيت دي قدامي 
> 
> *2007 Caparo T1* 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:.../26/467828.jpg


الموضوع كله تحت امرك يا ابو يوسف
الف شكر على عربية السباق الجبارة دى ,,

----------


## a_leader

> عقدتنا ياليدرررررررررررر
> اركب بتاعتنا ازاى دلوقتى
> هاااااااااااااايل
> تسلم ايدك
> تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى


الله يسلمك يا بنت شهريار
و ده من بعض ما عندكم يا افندم
شكرا للمرور الكريم ,,

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Honda Element SC*

----------


## a_leader

*2007 Lincoln Navigator

Research*

----------

